# b13 sway bar on b12?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi there 
I see every one talking about kn13 way bar swap for a b12 sentra.

What changes would I have to make to my b12 if I wanted to bolt on an aftermarket b13 antisway bar (say for example Suspension Techniques Anti-Swaybar System #52125 )

I've searched all the forums but can't seem to find anyhting explicit. besided the kn13 swap


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

The KN13 sway bars are a great upgade for the b12. These bars performed excellently at the Honda V Nissan challenge road race for my b12. I dont see any need to fabricate a b13 sway bar on a b12. Don't try to second guess a nerd engineer getting paid 80,000/yr to sit in a cubical and crunch numbers on this one.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey i got an extra pair of sway bars off a KN13 Pulsar SE, cleaned mostly, all you need to do is sand a little, prime, and paint them, or just install them as is if you wnat, they are black and have all the bushings and bolts,let me know if you want to buy them. i have one readily available and i can get another set...

btw hybrid, how much did you pay for yoru sway bars, and dont you think its funy hwo a b12 doesnt have a sway bar in front to begin with?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

mine had a sway bar in the front.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Anyone know if the KN13 front swaybar will fit the front of a B11? Just looking for a cheaper way to improve my suspension.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

so does mine u most have an e trim b12. how much for the sway bars> so u say they bolst right up , charles?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *Don't try to second guess a nerd engineer getting paid 80,000/yr to sit in a cubical and crunch numbers on this one. *


Heh, heh. Dilbert 

I'm pretty sure the B12 and B11 front suspensions are rather different, but with simple mods to it, I don't see why it wouldn't fit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Charles. I'm just doing some research before I spend any money. I'ts always good to know first. (Y) .. Hey I found kn13 bars for sale here
What dia is good enough. I dont want to spend extra money.( Still in school) just want the b12 to handle better http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=276


xXB12RacerXx what is the dia of the stock kn13 bars?

Btw
Does any one know exactly which bushings I will be able to use on a b12 suspension from say, an energy suspension B13 hyperflex kit ?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

heheh, i just put my sway bars on last night..in fact got the last few bolts tightened as the sun was going down...ill tell you what tho, sway bars are definetly a worth while upgrade! i hauled a$$ around corners before, but now...now i [email protected]#kin haul a$$ around corners!!! WHOOO HOOO!!!!!!!

and i was guna buy my sway bars off there sentraaddict but than found em for cheaper...if anyone wants a set of KN13 sway bars i can sell them ready for install... you may want to buy some bushings tho, these ones look a little worn...or use the ones off your car, not sure if the bushing will make that big of a difference...

anyways all that was on the trunk of my car was 'nissansentra' no other markings...which is wierd because i have AC but no sway bars in the front...


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

sentraddict said:


> *Thanks Charles. I'm just doing some research before I spend any money. I'ts always good to know first. (Y) .. Hey I found kn13 bars for sale here
> What dia is good enough. I dont want to spend extra money.( Still in school) just want the b12 to handle better http://www.nissanparts.cc/catalog/?section=276
> 
> 
> ...


get the thickest diameters and make sure you get all the bushings you need too. unfortunately the ES b13 bushings will not work out for us. call greg vogel at www.mossyperformance.com, he can get these to you for a good price.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

what are those bushings for hybrid DET? are those for the KN13 sway bars?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *hey i got an extra pair of sway bars off a KN13 Pulsar SE, cleaned mostly, all you need to do is sand a little, prime, and paint them, or just install them as is if you wnat, they are black and have all the bushings and bolts,let me know if you want to buy them. i have one readily available and i can get another set...
> *


Hey xXB12RacerXx what is the diameter on those bars that you have?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

uhh i cant tell you that, but i can definetly tell you they are way bigger, you can see just by looking at them they are a 1/3 larger!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Use the 28.6mm bar in the front and the 26.5mm bar in the rear. 



> The Nissan factory stabilizer bars utilize existing mounting brackets and end link assemblies. The stabilizer bar kits manufactured by suspension Techniques and ADDCO include (red) polyurtehane bushings and all mounting hardware.


The website actually screwed up on this description this actually only the bars that will fit on the kn12 pulsar. The ones you need are stock nissan parts.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, if i did my math right, the sway bars are nearly 30mm thick.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

hybrid DET said:


> *Use the 28.6mm bar in the front and the 26.5mm bar in the rear.
> The website actually screwed up on this description this actually only the bars that will fit on the kn12 pulsar. The ones you need are stock nissan parts. *


So what you're saying is that these parts wont work? ie The site does not have what I want? 

Any other suggestions for online sources. (I still have to call Greg though)
No time to go to the scrap yard

Ps: Thanks for all your help 



> _ originaly posted by xXB12RacerXx _
> *ok, if i did my math right, the sway bars are nearly 30mm thick.*


And these are the ones that bolt right up to your b12!! 

I'd sure like to see how they look installed.. esp the ones in the rear!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah they bolted up no problems! i got soem pics, but like i told you in pm they are still undeveloped...these things rock too!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

how easy was the install? Im going to the yard tomorrow for some stuff and ill prolly pick them up while im at it. Was it a simple bolt on?

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah somewhat, i had to unbolt the cat and losen a few mufler hangers, but yeah its all just bolt on...


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *ok, if i did my math right, the sway bars are nearly 30mm thick. *


25.4mm = 1"

Does that help?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah, college boy! heheh, j/k, lol i left out the .4 part thanks!


----------

